

Why the iPhone $99 dev program is limited - vlad

I was accepted yesterday.  The agreement states the installing test software on the device will render the device unusable for normal use.
======
wmf
The agreement states that, but is it actually true? What happens to your
phone?

~~~
nraynaud
It becomes locked to 4chan, where practically nothing is normal ...

------
stcredzero
Get an old 4GB iPhone secondhand as your test machine.

